# Chicken help



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Little kids around here play airsoft. Thats air guns that shoot plastic pellets. There are literally hundreds of small plastic pellets all over my back yard. I want to let my chickens free range but am scared too because of these pellets. Can a chicken eat the pellets without harm?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Make the kids pick them up. I would not want my chickens to be consuming rubber.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They may be innert if they miss a few on the clean up. Not sure what they are. Post a pic please.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My son had a pellet gun that he used to shoot rats for me and there were thousands of the plastic pellets through the yard. Yup, the chickens ate them, and it was quite funny to see the bright yellow pellets inside the piles of poo. They went straight through them. 

The same thing happened when they consumed a board of sheet insulation. Little blue foam pellets in piles of poo. Yum.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a couple of questions. 

Are they your kids? Do they have permission to play on your land? Do you know what type of BB's they use?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, inert things will pass with no long term effects. That's just what I was thinking but had no experience with the pellets.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> My son had a pellet gun that he used to shoot rats for me and there were thousands of the plastic pellets through the yard. Yup, the chickens ate them, and it was quite funny to see the bright yellow pellets inside the piles of poo. They went straight through them.
> 
> The same thing happened when they consumed a board of sheet insulation. Little blue foam pellets in piles of poo. Yum.


Thank you very much. My chickens will now be allowed to free range!


----------

